
Programming Is a Losers Game - mpweiher
https://tomgamon.com/posts/a-losers-game/
======
shams93
So how will remote work modify this equation? Certainly the h1b visa program
is a brutal institution both for those trying to get the visas for work and
those who have the visa holders used against them as weapons. The irony of
silicon valley is that it cannot run without engineers and yet the engineers
are treated basically like a bunch of burning man sherpas.

